# Orange 222: Pros & Cons?



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

hi! i'm planning to buy an orange 222 frame and i need your opinions on what strong and weak points this frame has with regards to it's geometry for DH racing and the overall build quality. i would also like to know some rider inputs to those who had ridden this frame (since i haven't ridden one yet). thanks!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

as its orange its pretty bombproff have a look at the mountian biker uk mag's for any reviews or check the orange website they have mag reviwes as they had them on there for the patriot, and well final point jelouse if ur getting 222 cos i have a patriot and looking to upgrade


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I had a Patriot LT. here are the pros and cons with it!
PROS
1. STIFF
2. BEAUTIFUL CRAFTSMANSHIP
3. GREAT GEO
4. ONE OF TOP 2 BIKES I VERE OWNED (DHR, M3, KONA STAB SUPREME, DISCO, SUPERMOTO)
5. LIGHT

CONS
1. HARD TO FIND
2. BEARING WERE A PAIN IN THE A** TO GET AT


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

ianjenn said:


> I had a Patriot LT. here are the pros and cons with it!
> PROS
> 1. STIFF
> 2. BEAUTIFUL CRAFTSMANSHIP
> ...


thanks! seems like the cons are really not that 'major' so to say
in terms of performance. how about swing arm flex? did you encounter any of this?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

another good thing is not too many people have them. i know at northstar and mammothe, there are tons of m3/m6s/v10s. i hate it when there are tons of all the same bikes. (even though they are all sick as hell.)


----------



## peanuts (Feb 17, 2004)

kwan said:


> hi! i'm planning to buy an orange 222 frame and i need your opinions on what strong and weak points this frame has with regards to it's geometry for DH racing and the overall build quality. i would also like to know some rider inputs to those who had ridden this frame (since i haven't ridden one yet). thanks!


I may be wrong but i recall reading the 222 became the patriot 7+, when the 223 came out? have a search through orange's site it may mention it there.
As fas as ride goes i havn't owned one but have ridden with someone who has.

When i was looking into one He said:

To check the shock mounts on thr frame for cracks as it was very common.

The bike rewards good smoother line choice, poor rougher line choice can result in a very unforgiving ride.(i.e. passenger time)

Keep off the brakes when it gets really rough or if you must brake then dont use heavy braking in rougher parts, or point 1 rears its head.

Its a livey and fast bike, easy to pop and jump on, it's not really a plow machine like a v10 or sunday, he prefered to "float" those section (skim the tops of rock gardens) that others would plow through.

The 223, 224 are just evolutions on the design deveolped with steve peat, which were constructed with slacker angles, lower bottom brackets and changes in pivot location.

good luck.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I weighed 220 LBS when riding that thing and never felt any!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Djponee said:


> another good thing is not too many people have them. i know at northstar and mammothe, there are tons of m3/m6s/v10s. i hate it when there are tons of all the same bikes. (even though they are all sick as hell.)


your in america then. once i when to the local trail and there were 3 orange FS not inclding mine. there was my patriot FR, 5 pro, and 2 223's all with boxxers and DHX shocks just amazing spec on all of em


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

If I remember 222 and early 223 often cracked at CS.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I've just brought a 222 frame myself, waiting on a few bits to build it up. I'm not experienced DH'er by any means but will let you know of my impressions when I get to ride it. So yeah I'm just reading your thread with interest.

I really like the simplicity of it, and I've got the small size which seems like it will fit me nicely. I've read that people who have ridden them don't notice much difference between say a 223 with a floater and a 222 without one.

The 222's were made in 2002 & 2003 weren't they? I can only find info for the '03 but was thinking that my frame may be an '02.


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

ducktape said:


> I've just brought a 222 frame myself, waiting on a few bits to build it up. I'm not experienced DH'er by any means but will let you know of my impressions when I get to ride it. So yeah I'm just reading your thread with interest.
> 
> I really like the simplicity of it, and I've got the small size which seems like it will fit me nicely. I've read that people who have ridden them don't notice much difference between say a 223 with a floater and a 222 without one.
> 
> The 222's were made in 2002 & 2003 weren't they? I can only find info for the '03 but was thinking that my frame may be an '02.


yeah me too. i also like its single-pivot simplicity and easy to clean! btw, mine is already built, came with a 5th element rear shox and a floater. first impression i noticed was on how fast it can pick up speed during sprints. minimal pedal bob. geo is preety good, fast on cornering and drifting. a little rough on rockies but manageable. and the best of all, frame is lightweight! (at least for me, since my previous frame was very heavy!)


----------



## kwan (Jun 26, 2007)

here's my ride:


----------



## clyons85 (Apr 8, 2008)

*duh*

it looks just like a Morewood. And yea, you have to find the right line and float on top of the rocks instead of fart'n through them, and yes you have to stay off the brakes, its a single pivot. you'll have a great time on that bike. It will feel a bit different at first compared to others, but its worth it for the reliability of single pivot.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Single pivots look bad ass.


----------

